# can someone identify these eggs?



## BigBrownTank (Aug 2, 2008)

Hi.

Today I woke up and noticed a bunch of eggs on the side of my aquarium. There's 3 bunches of eggs each containing about 30 to 50. My aquarium is stocked with the following.

10 to 15 cory cats, all different varietys
9 neon tetras
3 painted fruit tetras
3 tetras I don't know what kind but they look like kites
25 ghost catfish
1 pleco
1 iridesent shark
A few swordtails and guppies (2 each)
1 clown loach
1 botia (forget kind)
10 to 15 kilio loaches (look like brown worms)

They are very small in size, about the size of a pinhead. White with a white center.
I feel it may be important to note that my light broke so my fishtank was dark for 2 days straight and then the day after it became light, is when they appeared.













http://i1119.photobucket.com/albums/k621/srtifydengineer/2011-07-28142509.jpg


----------



## logan84 (Jul 27, 2011)

Those look like Cory eggs. They are adhesive and the cats like to stick them on the glass, smooth stones and sometimes plants. Based on the inhabitants of your tanks I'd have to say it was them.  Baby Cory cats are adorable - hopefully some of them will be able to make it!


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Yep cories. But with your inhabitants don't think many will survive unless you have loads of hiding places. Even the cories will eat their own eggs.


----------



## BigBrownTank (Aug 2, 2008)

Thanks for the quick responses! I'm very glad they are cory eggs I love corys! I counted the eggs and stopped when I got to 200 with an entire agg clutch left to go.. lol.. so hopefully atleast 20 will survive. Right now my tank is very bare because my shark is massive for my tank (its a 155 but he is 14" long...) but I plan on putting ecessive amounts of hiding spots in there for them. From what I've read they take 3 to 4 days to hatch so I've got some time. Thanks everyone! ill do my research from here instead of clogging up the site with useless "now what" posts lol just wanted to know what I should be researching


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

You can try, but that big of a tank you'd spend many hours trying to provide hiding spots. I have a 125 with tons of plants and my Cories have laid eggs 6-7 times and no fry still. You're assuming the male has done his part.....


----------



## BigBrownTank (Aug 2, 2008)

Thanks for the quick responses! I'm very glad they are cory eggs I love corys! I counted the eggs and stopped when I got to 200 with an entire agg clutch left to go.. lol.. so hopefully atleast 20 will survive. Right now my tank is very bare because my shark is massive for my tank (its a 155 but he is 14" long...) but I plan on putting ecessive amounts of hiding spots in there for them. From what I've read they take 3 to 4 days to hatch so I've got some time. Thanks everyone! ill do my research from here instead of clogging up the site with useless "now what" posts lol just wanted to know what I should be researching


----------



## BigBrownTank (Aug 2, 2008)

jrman83 said:


> You can try, but that big of a tank you'd spend many hours trying to provide hiding spots. I have a 125 with tons of plants and my Cories have laid eggs 6-7 times and no fry still. You're assuming the male has done his part.....


Luckily I've got about 100lbs of texas holy rock so its real easy to create a maze of 100s of cavers. However, unlucky for me, my pleco has discovered his new favorite food. He has completly wiped out my eggs except for about 25 which I'm sure he will be back for. That sucks.. me and my girlfriend were real excited but now its just like... damn.. oh well whatcha going to do. Might not of been fertilizrd anyways. Ugh. Thanks anyways everyone!


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

If your wanting to breed cories, set up an extra tank add a group making sure you have more males than females. With cories the ratio is 2 males to 1 female. After eggs are laid remove the adults, add a sponge filter and put an airstone under the eggs to keep water flowing over them.


----------



## BigBrownTank (Aug 2, 2008)

susankat said:


> If your wanting to breed cories, set up an extra tank add a group making sure you have more males than females. With cories the ratio is 2 males to 1 female. After eggs are laid remove the adults, add a sponge filter and put an airstone under the eggs to keep water flowing over them.


I've done quite a bit of reading on this subject and it seems simulating a rainy season helps too (I guess floating ice cubes accomplishes this) what I don't understand though, is how do you tell who's male and who's female? The only reading on that I've found said the females would be larger... I don't get it to be quite honest.. mine are all about the same size. Also, this may be a dumb question... but if I mate 2 albinos, will the babys be albino? My mating pair I believe is my albino ones.. always swimming together and were herding fish away from the eggs (contrary to the eating eggs)


----------

